# Marcum Lx3



## dreamweaver22 (Oct 19, 2013)

So I just purchased this unite a couple days ago, and upon reading the manual it emphasizes to keep the unit fully charged. So i have had it plugged in for over 24 hours and the light still hasn't turned green so I unplugged it. I have not used the unit yet, but i am just curious to whether not it is normal for the charger to no turn green? thanks.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

May be a bad battery.


----------

